# Here we go again



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

26 more demasoni fry.  I just took their older siblings to the LFS last week.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

aw. They are so cute at this age.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

did you LFS give you store credit or anything?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes. I got $32 for the last batch.  I immediately spent it on Prime and plants. :lol:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice! How big do the adults get?


----------

